# Nova - 'Ape Genius'



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

a transcript of the film...



> _ Watch Ape Genius
> 52:46
> Aired July 6, 2011 on PBS
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the transcript, part II -



> _ While the swimming hole is revealing chimps' emotions in the field, a new laboratory study is showing off their amazing rational powers.
> 
> At the Max Planck Institute for Evolutionary Anthropology in Leipzig, Germany, psychologist Josep Call places a peanut in a clear tube.
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

MICHAEL TOMASELLO: The history of Western thought has always been premised on the idea that there are beasts 
and there are humans; and humans are touched by the spark of God, and beasts are just beasts.


> _ NARRATOR: Something of a revolution came in 1960, when a young researcher, with support
> from the National Geographic Society, set up camp in Tanzania. Jane Goodall observed that chimps' emotions
> seemed much like ours, especially the tenacious bond between mother and baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

While apes can master words and numbers, other research shows that something else is limiting their cooperation: apes have emotional issuesrivalry, violenceand most of all, they're impulsive.



> _ In a celebrated study that investigated impulse control, Sally Boysen of Ohio State University asked chimps to choose between two dishes of M&Ms®.
> 
> SALLY BOYSEN: Now, you watch real carefully. We're going to put one, two, three, four down here. Are you watching,
> Miss Priss? Sheeby? And we're going to put two in here.
> ...


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

A very interesting read, thanks  (took a while though lol)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

it's the transcript of an hour-long video, :lol: do U expect it to be 5 frames of a cartoon strip?!  

i can't get the video to play on my laptop, so had to content myself with the script - 
but it's viewable on line, in full. :thumbup:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

mmmmmmmm very interesting indeed


----------

